

Reddit came close to becoming decentralized last year - doczoidberg
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/07/06/reddit-came-close-to-becoming-decentralized-last-year/

======
paulhauggis
"Each user has an app, the reddit app, which connects to the reddit p2p
network. For most users, the app is a normal web app. Each user funds their
own app with a small amount of bitcoin. In order to download content"

I imagine they also baked in some sort of percentage that Reddit will get on
top of the transaction for managing it. It's a way of sneaking in a way to
make money and I seriously doubt it would have worked.

To me, Reddit is pretty much worthless in terms of dollar amount. They copy
links from all over the Internet, which pretty much anyone can do.

